# Post your system diagram



## 02bluesuperroo

Sorry if this was done before but I searched. I love looking at these, and creating them. Reminds me of a Car Audio mag!


----------



## evan

Ours look pretty similar. ....except yours has more information and is easier to read....:blush:


----------



## ErinH

Don't really want to draw ALL those lines...


----------



## 60ndown

if i could draw that on a computer id get a new job.


----------



## evan

Last week when I should have been writing a paper I did this one.


----------



## felix509

Subject to Changes with the weather............ Will be adding a third amp to make fully active in the near future...


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

evan said:


> Ours look pretty similar. ....except yours has more information and is easier to read....:blush:


Yeah, but yours in particular was the inspiration for mine.  



lukeboa said:


> if i could draw that on a computer id get a new job.


It is my job, and I did it while I should have been working.


----------



## chuyler1

Just whipped this up from some stock photos I found on sites. I didn't bother with power/ground since the signal path was complicated enough.


----------



## FoxPro5

RW165's are out and Rainbow Profi Kick Bass are in.....and they are pounding the hell out of my doors.


----------



## 8675309

Little ruff and I am only going to use 1 - 8. I also need to add the DVD change and screen to it.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

Awesome guys. I like the use of photos of the equipment. 

Evan: Did you use power point to make your layout?


----------



## chad

Prepare yourselves...... This is one hella high tech layout, for a hella high tech system...... You may now bow to my mad skillz!!!   











Chad (funney) =


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

Ha ha, noice!


----------



## minitruck_freq

im using the Seas W18NX's instead of the CA18's. i just havent made a new pic yet.


----------



## evan

02bluesuperroo said:


> Evan: Did you use power point to make your layout?


I'm still stuck on MSPaint. My friend was trying to get me to use GIMP, and I'm sure it would be better but I'm already used to the way Paint works. Learning a new program seems daunting.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

minitruck_freq said:


> im using the Seas W18NX's instead of the CA18's. i just havent made a new pic yet.


Just to help.....











BTW, very nice setup. I bet that sounds very smooth...


----------



## ArcL100

chad said:


>


LOL, is that AutoCad or something?

Sig:









Kicker's already sold. Changing setup sometime this week 

-aaron


----------



## chad

ArcL100 said:


> LOL, is that AutoCad or something?
> 
> 
> -aaron


Graphics>ME BIGTIME!

Chad


----------



## ErinH

Back from the dead…

Caught some downtime at work this morning and figured I’d do an updated diagram. No wires other than rcas. Didn’t feel like cluttering it up.











Post yours, fellas!


----------



## xMplar

Hello all new to forum so I hope you can put up with my bad spelling and typing

I was wondering if anyone has a system diagram using 3 or more batterys like 1 stater and 2 rear batts for the audio 

the diagram would be a set of 6,5 splits upfront 6.5coax at rear and 2x12" subs 140amp alt 3 batterys 1x5000wrms mono 1x120.2 2ch and 1x75.2 2ch amps im having a lot of trouble doing the diagram i have redone it 9 times now im using 1/0g and very little 4g 

my main issue is conecting the batts together and grounding everything right as the other stuff like rcas and speakers are done

i hope this is in the right place and someone can help ,e out 

cheers
from down under


----------



## benthe8track

I'll throw up my ragtag system that's eagerly awaiting install.


----------



## drocpsu

xMplar said:


> Hello all new to forum so I hope you can put up with my bad spelling and typing
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a system diagram using 3 or more batterys like 1 stater and 2 rear batts for the audio
> 
> the diagram would be a set of 6,5 splits upfront 6.5coax at rear and 2x12" subs 140amp alt 3 batterys 1x5000wrms mono 1x120.2 2ch and 1x75.2 2ch amps im having a lot of trouble doing the diagram i have redone it 9 times now im using 1/0g and very little 4g
> 
> my main issue is conecting the batts together and grounding everything right as the other stuff like rcas and speakers are done
> 
> i hope this is in the right place and someone can help ,e out
> 
> cheers
> from down under


you're using 3 batteries for a set of components, a set of coaxials, and a set of 12s? I'm assuming this is an SPL setup?


----------



## VaVroom1

my system diagram


----------



## trunks9_us

How do you guys make the diagrams? I want to make mine also.... What program do you guys use?


----------



## benthe8track

trunks9_us said:


> How do you guys make the diagrams? I want to make mine also.... What program do you guys use?


Hi-tech MS paint..


----------



## ErinH

powerpoint, then copy & paste into ms paint.


----------



## Fish Chris

What a cool freaking thread ! You guys ALL have some REALLY nice setups. 

If any of you are bored, I'd love to have a diagram for my system, but even if I had the right program, I'm clueless on how to use it....

I do have a very simple setup though;

Kenwood Excelon X792 HU
Polk Audio db5251 components grabbing 250Hz and up (passively crossed at 3300hz I believe)
Dayton RS225 8"s grabbing 80Hz to 250hz
1 pair of eD Kv.13..2's grabbing 80hz and down
Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 25 to Life 5ch. amp

Anybody ?

Peace,
Fish

PS, If anybody does one for me, can you send me the full size file, so I can print it ? Much thanks again.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Mine is a bit "Fred Flintstone'ish" and now, out of date (replace the RF P1000, with 2 LP100's)


----------



## chad

I like to leave my options open while retaining the same general layout, so here's my revision......


----------



## chad

duplicate post feature


----------



## benthe8track

You look like Goldberg.


----------



## chad

If it's not fukin Goldberg it's Dave Attel.

Remember, those guys look like me 

Nothing worse than going thru life named CHAD and looking like famous people that are bald with goatees


----------



## chad

I'm so cool my shoit posts twice without me clicking twice, waddya think of that?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic




----------



## snef

this is my system


----------



## kevin k.

chad said:


> I'm so cool my shoit posts twice without me clicking twice, waddya think of that?


No doubting your coolness, although my favorite is still the "time travel" post when my quote of your post showed up *before* the post of yours I had just quoted... very Twilight Zone. How do you do it, man?! 

Btw, you get that link?


----------



## chad

kevin k. said:


> No doubting your coolness, although my favorite is still the "time travel" post when my quote of your post showed up *before* the post of yours I had just quoted... very Twilight Zone. How do you do it, man?!
> 
> Btw, you get that link?


that was epic. Yeah I got it, still trying to figure out what it does exactly and how it does it :blush:


----------



## blazit08

lol ill post my future mods but right now i have to start over, had 2 kids and bad luck with sony subs, so anyhow i got a plans but not verified yet so 2 days ill show what i want to do. btw itl be in a single cab short bed dodge ram.


----------



## xMplar

drocpsu said:


> you're using 3 batteries for a set of components, a set of coaxials, and a set of 12s? I'm assuming this is an SPL setup?


hey there well yes and no its going to do SPL competitions but its also going to do SQ comps its kind of a SQL system its been mostly kustom made gear

the subs will do well in both SQ and SPL im expecting at least high 140s low 150s but the rest of the system is designed for clarity aswell as gettin loud

i have P80rs or US prs80 head unit to do the driving the amps like i said are 120x2 for the front and 75x2 for the coax in the rear the 5000wrms is for the 2x12" subs which were custom built for this purpose and power 

however the care is a 5 series beemer so its got to push a fair bit of sound thru a fair bit of metal etc

and i cant seem to get the wiring right for the batts and amps etc the batts sit in the wheel well and then the amp rack is above that 

i have tryed a few combos and so far most have created some sort of groundloop due to the fact that my main starter battery is under the back seat not in the engine bay

any help would be great im using like i said 1/0g cable almost everywhere and 6 fuses 2 300amp btween main and secondary batts 2x250amp for the 5000wrms amp and a couple of 200s for the other 2 amps and i need to make sure that all amps are grounded well and close enuf together not to get any loop aswell as grounding the batterys in tha back as if i run athe earth from the main stater i have to upgrtade a few more cables than i had planned

thanks sorry for the lack of punctuation i wouldnt know where to put it if i used it so i leave it out

xMplar


----------



## braves6117

This is the first I've made.....I may move to cursive writing, just need to get in the mood...


----------



## mSaLL150

double post....


----------



## mSaLL150

My system doesn't come close to comparing to any of those posted here, but here it is anyways...

Right now I have 2 JL w1v2 10" to hold me over until the BMs come out:


----------



## aztec1

I made one too for my new amps that are on the way


----------



## shadowfactory

Lots of upgrades coming soon...


----------



## braves6117

no sub  loloololl very nice!


----------



## shadowfactory

chad said:


> I like to leave my options open while retaining the same general layout, so here's my revision......


psst, your amp is connected to boobs, just thought you should know

now i see why you are smiling


----------



## xMplar

xMplar said:


> hey there well yes and no its going to do SPL competitions but its also going to do SQ comps its kind of a SQL system its been mostly kustom made gear
> 
> the subs will do well in both SQ and SPL im expecting at least high 140s low 150s but the rest of the system is designed for clarity aswell as gettin loud
> 
> i have P80rs or US prs80 head unit to do the driving the amps like i said are 120x2 for the front and 75x2 for the coax in the rear the 5000wrms is for the 2x12" subs which were custom built for this purpose and power
> 
> however the care is a 5 series beemer so its got to push a fair bit of sound thru a fair bit of metal etc
> 
> and i cant seem to get the wiring right for the batts and amps etc the batts sit in the wheel well and then the amp rack is above that
> 
> i have tryed a few combos and so far most have created some sort of groundloop due to the fact that my main starter battery is under the back seat not in the engine bay
> 
> any help would be great im using like i said 1/0g cable almost everywhere and 6 fuses 2 300amp btween main and secondary batts 2x250amp for the 5000wrms amp and a couple of 200s for the other 2 amps and i need to make sure that all amps are grounded well and close enuf together not to get any loop aswell as grounding the batterys in tha back as if i run athe earth from the main stater i have to upgrtade a few more cables than i had planned
> 
> thanks sorry for the lack of punctuation i wouldnt know where to put it if i used it so i leave it out
> 
> xMplar




can anyopne who is bored and feels like it have a go at doing this one it has 6 fuses 300amp down to 100amp and 2 distros all 0g except for the two 2channel amps any one please im dreaming opf fuses and ground cables its doing my head in


----------



## jimbno1

I stole some pics from here (doors) and other sources. I hope no one important is keeping score.


----------



## ClassicCoupe

Here is my diagram:










I made it a MS-Vizio with a bunch of pictures I found on the web.

Of course, it is already out of date........

Couldn't fit the 12" subwoofer so I have a pair of 10"s instead.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

*Re: Post your system diagram here*

Here is my system diagram:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Re: Post your system diagram here*

Updated diagram


----------



## ARCuhTEK

*Re: Post your system diagram here*

Mark. Nice diagram. Are your tweets and mid bass rated at 8 ohm, hence the reason for the 8-ohm label?

One more question. I notice you and I have the same sub amp. I am running SVC at 4 ohm. But I have the exact sam sub in a DVC configuration. When I get the Bit One issues resolved, I wanted to play with the A6 in 2-ohm configuration. Have you auditioned your A6 in both 2 and 4 ohm scenarios? I am a little curious what the difference will be for me. I will use the same sealed enclosure at the mfr. recommended cubic volume which IIRC is about 0.65cf. I see you have two subs, which I would only assume makes a big difference. But I have no choice in the matter. 1 sub or no sub. So I went with the 10 shown. As stated above, my only choice is SVC or DVC. What do you think?

Oh sorry..one more thing. I see you have a carputer. This is a relatively new term to me. Is it a laptop in your car or a new technology? Can you elaborate or direct me to a thread or website to read up on it? What do you use your carputer for?


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Thanks for the use of the UHAUL Chad. I knew as soon as I posted the thread I should have searched first. Sorry for the redundant thread. Thanks again.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Oh and one more thing....if anyone wants a tutorial on how I did my diagram, I started a tutorial thread here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/56580-how-i-created-graphic-design-layout-my-system-diagram.html


----------



## chad

ARCuhTEK said:


> Thanks for the use of the UHAUL Chad. I knew as soon as I posted the thread I should have searched first. Sorry for the redundant thread. Thanks again.


No problem man, things can easily hide around here as the site grows


----------



## czechm8




----------



## dmazyn

Quick MS Paint Diagram. This is what the system will look like in a week once my Dyna's get here.


----------



## Mooble




----------



## Mooble

*Re: Post your system diagram here*



ARCuhTEK said:


> Here is my system diagram:


*FIXED*


----------



## ChrisB

*Re: Post your system diagram here*



Mooble said:


> *FIXED*


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:I am glad I wasn't taking a sip of my Dr. Pepper when I saw this.... I literally started laughing out loud:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chad

*Re: Post your system diagram here*



Mooble said:


> *FIXED*


----------



## machinehead

lololol


----------



## ChrisB

If Bikin had done a system diagram, you could do the same thing, except show the tweeters smoking!


----------



## Mooble

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> If Bikin had done a system diagram, you could do the same thing, except show the tweeters smoking!


----------



## DonovanM

HAHAHAHAHA... amazing good


----------



## Foglght

I don't need to stinkin lines, but I do have a 120amp circuit breaker in-line.










Above is the Altima

Below is the wagon


----------



## braves6117

Mooble said:


>



I just spit out mouthwash onto my keyboard....god damnit!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ARCuhTEK

*Re: Post your system diagram here*



chad said:


>


You all are REALLLLLLL funny. Funny guys!! LOL. Actually, it did make me laugh out loud. Thanks for the laughter.

Maybe I should correct it....hang on....


----------



## djr

death star nice touch^^^^ 

here is mine


----------



## Thumper26




----------



## tspence73

I like this thread. I want to make one.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

tspence73 said:


> I like this thread. I want to make one.


Knock yourself out...I wrote a tutorial on how to DIY.


----------



## chijioke penny




----------



## pwnt by pat

maybe - working on it


----------



## mSaLL150

*Re: Post your system diagram here*



Mooble said:


> *FIXED*


LOL i got a kick outa that.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

pwnt by pat said:


> maybe - working on it


Is this a home system or a car system. Confused by the computer!


----------



## chad

ARCuhTEK said:


> Is this a home system or a car system. Confused by the computer!


This better?










Behold the Univac.....


----------



## tspence73

ARCuhTEK said:


> Is this a home system or a car system. Confused by the computer!


Yes, we must have installation pics so that we can be unconfused.


----------



## [email protected]

i would guess its a carputer


----------



## ARCuhTEK

chad said:


> This better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the Univac.....


I bet that thing can do 360 teraflops!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

BeatsDownLow said:


> i would guess its a carputer


I still dont understand the concept of a "carputer". I am trying to read up on it...


----------



## chad

ARCuhTEK said:


> I still dont understand the concept of a "carputer". I am trying to read up on it...












Yo Dawg we heard you like computers so we put a computer in yo caaaa so you can compute while you commute yo......



And it's about that simple. Imagine the possibilities, a ****-ton of media storage, software options, screen sizes, GPS possibilities, mapping software, DSP stuffs, you name it.


----------



## AWC

Here's mine. Included in the center is tentative plans for a center channel. Comments are welcome as I know its risky. I have the equipment so there would be no loss but effort....lots of effort.


----------



## imjustjason

chad said:


> This better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the Univac.....


That's the 1940's version of the iPhone.


----------



## chad

imjustjason said:


> That's the 1940's version of the iPhone.


More like 60's
An iPhone would kick it's ass.

I remember checking out the old Honeywell and Univac rooms at the local AFB wheni was a kid, my grandmother was a programmer, she punched and slid punch cards all day long


----------



## tspence73

AWC said:


> Here's mine. Included in the center is tentative plans for a center channel. Comments are welcome as I know its risky. I have the equipment so there would be no loss but effort....lots of effort.


Is this your 'cookies' van?


----------



## AWC

lol. I lure small kids in with gobs of SQ


----------



## braves6117

chad said:


> Yo Dawg we heard you like computers so we put a computer in yo caaaa so you can compute while you commute yo......


EPIC !


----------



## Foglght

ARCuhTEK said:


> I bet that thing can do 360 teraflops!


If you do 360 teraflops, you end up right back where you started.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

But I have about 700 techno gadgets in my car (well 699 now that I removed the Bit One) so why do I need a computer for media storage? Maybe as an over abundant ipod...but my goodness...

It is probably the wave of the future....I just have never actually seen one in action.


----------



## Mooble

A carputer is an awesome thing provided you have a digital output or the time and knowledge to build your own custom sound card. It's all about the storage. You could load your entire music collection UNCOMPRESSED--not MP3 crap.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Mooble said:


> A carputer is an awesome thing provided you have a digital output or the time and knowledge to build your own custom sound card. It's all about the storage. You could load your entire music collection UNCOMPRESSED--not MP3 crap.


how do sound cards compare to signal processors in terms of SQ? I have neither the time nor the knowledge. I guess I am a marketing persons dream....buy it all....just wow me....and I reach for my wallet.


----------



## pwnt by pat

Yes, car computer. MTM dash pods as well.

The carputer is not for storage - although it can hold my entire mp3 library. There's still a CD-rom drive for.. you know... real music.

It's all about processing power. Think of the most advanced audio processor you know. Now imagine what it can do it, say, five years. That's what you can do with a carputer. Plus navi, plus bluetooth phones/whatever. Plus odb2. Anything you can do with a multimedia head unit, you can do BETTER with a carputer.

And no, you don't have to build your own sound card. And no, you don't have to run digital out to a processor.


----------



## BassBrat

you like DLS chuyler1?


----------



## InterHat

Transparent stuff I haven't bought yet


----------



## Echo42987

I'll ahve to start working on my diagram. See if I can do this lol


----------



## audiovibe

Here's my modified diagram, and no X to the Z did not influnce my p.c.. The reason I have a modified diagram is that 2 500s and the DIYMA 12 is in the mail with alot of mat and wiring products .
The current system is just a single 500 and the 360 with an ED SQ 10










Aron


----------



## KARPE

:'(


----------



## 1badrx7

AWC said:


> Here's mine. Included in the center is tentative plans for a center channel. Comments are welcome as I know its risky. I have the equipment so there would be no loss but effort....lots of effort.


How do you like the elates? I bet they sound AMAZING paired with the sinfoni amplifiers.


----------



## supra400hptt

Here is mine for the Supra. Don't have one for the GTI yet.


----------



## CAMSHAFT

This is my project car..... Ill post the truck tomorrow.


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Double Post


----------



## Diru

This is old but still same gear wired a little different


----------



## mtxflorida

im guessing that box is vented, did you build it yourself?


----------



## mtxflorida

kind of a noob setup but when your 19 with not much money to work with this is as good as it gets


----------



## Diru

mtxflorida said:


> im guessing that box is vented, did you build it yourself?




You talking to me?

Naaaa I didn't build it, I think it is a MTX Thunder(?) 8" bandpass box stuffed with an Atomic 8".


----------



## less

Thanks for this thread... it finally got me to finish up this bugger that I've toyed with for too long! Plus, its pretty cool to see how people laid their systems out!

This is my diagram for my silver and black 2006 Civic EX (my baby):










Future plans include:

- Building new Apillar pods for the Scan mids and tweeters (summer 2009)
- Revamping trunk installation and possibly ditching spare tire (summer 2009)
- Possibly selling my DRZ(s) and replacing with a Bit One - then running my 
media player direct to the Bit One and my monitor for 99% of my 
listening/watching and picking up a nice looking more modern h/u for 
bluetooth and other options...

Oh yeah - and writing down all my eq settings so I don't have to start from scratch next time I have to remove my head unit lol!!! 

Less


----------



## ARCuhTEK

less said:


> Thanks for this thread... it finally got me to finish up this bugger that I've toyed with for too long! Plus, its pretty cool to see how people laid their systems out!
> 
> This is my diagram for my silver and black 2006 Civic EX (my baby):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future plans include:
> 
> - Building new Apillar pods for the Scan mids and tweeters (summer 2009)
> - Revamping trunk installation and possibly ditching spare tire (summer 2009)
> - Possibly selling my DRZ(s) and replacing with a Bit One - then running my
> media player direct to the Bit One and my monitor for 99% of my
> listening/watching and picking up a nice looking more modern h/u for
> bluetooth and other options...
> 
> Oh yeah - and writing down all my eq settings so I don't have to start from scratch next time I have to remove my head unit lol!!!
> 
> Less


WOW...you are not messing around...lol.

So I have a novice question for you. Why do you have a CD changer and a 25 gb media drive? Seems you would convert all your CDs to the media drive? DOnt get me wrong, I know that, depending on your CD collection, that can be a monumental effort.

Just asking.

Thats a LOT of equipment. Rock on...


----------



## less

ARCuhTEK said:


> WOW...you are not messing around...lol.
> 
> So I have a novice question for you. Why do you have a CD changer and a 25 gb media drive? Seems you would convert all your CDs to the media drive? DOnt get me wrong, I know that, depending on your CD collection, that can be a monumental effort.
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Thats a LOT of equipment. Rock on...


Well..

That is supposed to be a 250gb media player not a 25bg... and actually I am toying with getting a 500gb drive. (Tje image is corrected now) 

I need to have the CD changer, because in order for the DRZ headunit to look for a signal on the optical input used for the media player, it has to have a changer attached and the function selector on CD CHGR. Then, I just drop in a modified toslink cable and send in the media player signal - fooling the DRZ into playing it instead.

The changer has discs in it but I keep it on repeat with a zero bit cd of 79 minutes.

Thankfully, while it is a lot of stuff, you only really see the speakers and head unit and its actually fairly stealth.

Less


----------



## WLDock

Wow, some of these are pretty good! So who's willing to do mine for a small fee?


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Post a full list of your equipment on this thread, along with any special notes (connectivity, ohms, bridging....etc.) and I will do a quicky that you can mark up.

Please include all your model numbers.


----------



## m115919h

Looks like crap but I made it while sitting in a doctor office so give me some slack.  This isn't actually actual current system, the current system is the stock stereo of a 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP (not bose). Hopefully this will be my system soon.

By the way, anyone have a PC6800.2 they want to sell?


----------



## less

Mooble said:


> A carputer is an awesome thing provided you have a digital output or the time and knowledge to build your own custom sound card. It's all about the storage. You could load your entire music collection UNCOMPRESSED--not MP3 crap.



While this is entirely true, it isn't necessary to have a computer to have 500+ gb of uncompressed media in your car. I'm only using a 250gb drive in my media player (optically connected to my DRZs input) but it'd fit a 500gb with no issues. IIRC I paid about $250 and had to get a cd changer too.

I must say though, I am still seriously considering adding a mobile pc and ditching the head unit. I've not searched enough to discover which sounds cards are out there that are good enough though - and the pc is a noise prone environment, so you need to do it right. I know Jan's using something pretty nice in her Focal VW though...

Less


----------



## trevordj

Alright, I'll put in my $0.02. This is what is underway in my fiancee's car (a 2000 Subaru Outback grocery getter special). The only item still pending is the sub, but I am pretty set on the IDQ. Stay tuned for the build log...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Re: Post your system diagram here*



>






ARCuhTEK said:


> Mark. Nice diagram. Are your tweets and mid bass rated at 8 ohm, hence the reason for the 8-ohm label?
> 
> One more question. I notice you and I have the same sub amp. I am running SVC at 4 ohm. But I have the exact sam sub in a DVC configuration. When I get the Bit One issues resolved, I wanted to play with the A6 in 2-ohm configuration. Have you auditioned your A6 in both 2 and 4 ohm scenarios? I am a little curious what the difference will be for me. I will use the same sealed enclosure at the mfr. recommended cubic volume which IIRC is about 0.65cf. I see you have two subs, which I would only assume makes a big difference. But I have no choice in the matter. 1 sub or no sub. So I went with the 10 shown. As stated above, my only choice is SVC or DVC. What do you think?
> 
> Oh sorry..one more thing. I see you have a carputer. This is a relatively new term to me. Is it a laptop in your car or a new technology? Can you elaborate or direct me to a thread or website to read up on it? What do you use your carputer for?


Man I sorry I haven’t check the thread out lately. And Thanks, It will be change once the Jeep is done, with a picture in the background.

OK let me see.

*1. Are your tweets and mid bass rated at 8 ohm, hence the reason for the 8-ohm label?*

Yes sir, the Tweeters and Mid-bass are 8 ohms, The Soundstream MC300 makes the same power bridged in 4 or 8 ohms. They have selector switches to choose which way that will be ran.

*2. Have you auditioned your A6 in both 2 and 4 ohm scenarios?*

As I was a DLS Dealer I have use the A6 in just about every way possible. As for sonic differences I have not noticed from 4 to 2, but at every time I have used one at 1 ohm after is heats up they seem to reduce power a little and sound a little fat to me. I do however like the A3 better ran into two ohms on subs. It seems to be a little more dynamic for some reason.

*3. Is it a laptop in your car or a new technology? What do you use your carputer for?*

It is a carputer not a laptop, but nothing new about it. Carputers have been about for year. Starting with the Q-Pc if remember the name correctly. I built about 8 carputer now. Nothing crazy, like as a processor or anything, just for basic use like Navi, videos, Music, Radio and internet. All the ones I have built have been with the older VIA M10000 motherboard or a Jetway board, can't remember the model off the top of my head.

My carPC will be use, to program the BitOne, For Navi, Play music when I don't want to use the Head Unit, and Video/Movies and Wireless Internet. The M10000 has the miniuim specs the run the BitOne Software. I may change it, but it if it works with no problems it will stay. I like the M10000, because it has never let me down and it has a serial connector (I was going to us 2 Alto Mobile UCS Pro and they need serial connector to connect to the PC). My set is pretty straight forward.

11" wide monitor with VGA input
M10000 VIA motherboard
30 gig 2.5 Hard drive with adaptor
DVD+/-R/W/RAM / CD-RW USB Drive
XP Pro SP2
1 gig of RAM
Touch-pad mouse (just don't like the little touch screens and trying to touch them to program the processor)
Mini Key board
M3-ATX 12v power supply
USB WiFi adaptor
USB VGA to composit3 converter (not sue if I going to use it or not, only if i add the rear monitors)
line driver.

No Front End Software, I have no need for one at the moment.

With the above set I not two concern with quality of sound coming from the PC. I just using the on board sound card and running that into a line driver to boost the signal a little, that’s it. As the Jeep will not be driven all the time, its going to be my comp car. 

Just the basic use. MP3car.com is the website you want ot visit.


----------



## tspence73

The JBL midbass seemed more like a highly efficient midrange on the response graph. How does it sound as a midbass? What are the bandpass frequencies and the slope? Do you have any comments on the apparent 'weak' xmax of both your subs (3mm) and midbasses (3mm)? I avoided the very same midbasses after evaluating their specs and lack of xmax. Not that xmax is everything but at least some xmax would be desirable I think. Your woofers seem to have a rather 'low' xmax for a high output system.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Will haven't hooked mine up yet, well not in the car yet, but you would be correct it is a midrange. Its a pro audio midrange, But from listening to Steve Head (Audionutz) Civic and SBN, I'm glad I made the choice and bought them.

Playing from 70hz up to 150-300 it is just great. Hell playing from 80hz up to 2khz with just the OW1-fs it sound great on my test bench. I tested mine in a .5 cu.ft. sealed enclosure as JBL recommend and I was in love. Not sure where Steve had his crossed, but the Civic is amazing.


----------



## CAMSHAFT

The Ram's system..


----------



## tspence73

Here-I-Come said:


> Will haven't hooked mine up yet, well not in the car yet, but you would be correct it is a midrange. Its a pro audio midrange, But from listening to Steve Head (Audionutz) Civic and SBN, I'm glad I made the choice and bought them.
> 
> Playing from 70hz up to 150-300 it is just great. Hell playing from 80hz up to 2khz with just the OW1-fs it sound great on my test bench. I tested mine in a .5 cu.ft. sealed enclosure as JBL recommend and I was in love. Not sure where Steve had his crossed, but the Civic is amazing.


Your system is such an interesting looking mishmash, I wish I could sample what it sounds like. Especially at nice and powerful dynamic levels in a deadened vehicle.


----------



## tspence73

ARCuhTEK is making a diagram to help me out since I don't have the softwares. It's almost done and it looks hella cool so far. YAY!


----------



## AWC

CAMSHAFT said:


> This is my project car..... Ill post the truck tomorrow.



Do you have a build thread?


----------



## tspence73

CAMSHAFT said:


> This is my project car..... Ill post the truck tomorrow.


This is 'project' car?  I don't think it's a project. It's a winner already IMO. Nice gear.


----------



## tspence73

HERE IT IS!! MY SYSTEM DIAGRAM! Thanks to ARCuhTEK for making this. TADA!.....










I know. This is much better than I deserve. I'm just glad he didn't put a kitteh in there.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

tspence73 said:


> HERE IT IS!! MY SYSTEM DIAGRAM! Thanks to ARCuhTEK for making this. TADA!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. This is much better than I deserve. I'm just glad he didn't put a kitteh in there.



Super nice diagram!


----------



## Echo42987

ARCuhTEK said:


> Post a full list of your equipment on this thread, along with any special notes (connectivity, ohms, bridging....etc.) and I will do a quicky that you can mark up.
> 
> Please include all your model numbers.


Headunit - Kenwood DNX8120 w/ Ipod Cable
Source - Ipod 120GB/XM Radio
Fronts - Dyaudio 342
Rears - Dynaudio 242
4/Channel - Sundown Audio 100.4D
Subs - 1 AudioQue HDC312
Sub Amp - AudioQue 2200d w/ Remote
Power - Yellow Top/Kinetic600/180amp ALT

Please and Thank you


----------



## tspence73

Here-I-Come said:


> Super nice diagram!


I know. It's just...WOW! There's no way I could have pulled off a diagram like that myself. I would have probably drew a pathetic stick figure drawing of me next to my car with a happy face and scanned it. :blush: It seemed to take him several hours to put it together. So, I am very grateful. The guy has skills. 

I did forget one item, my Creative Zen Sleek Photo mp3 player but that doesn't have to be on the diagram unless Arcuhtek wants to put it in later on. We'll see but I won't hold my breath. That grid is a masterpiece.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

ARCuhTEK said:


> Post a full list of your equipment on this thread, along with any special notes (connectivity, ohms, bridging....etc.) and I will do a quicky that you can mark up.
> 
> Please include all your model numbers.


Just so everyone knows.....

I posted this in response to someone offering to pay me a fee to do a diagram. I did not post it to spend my time doing free diagrams. I did Tspense73's diagram, only because a) my work computer was down today and b) it is a decent working example of what can be done relatively quickly.....IF......IF...I am given ALL of the information I need to do it.

So I will start with this....if you want to pony up $50 bucks I will do a diagram for you. I make no promises as to WHEN it will be done. We will work out those details in private. Once I start, I generally can complete one in about four to six hours. So you do the math....it is not like I am asking for a lot of dough to do a diagram for you.

As a general rule I need the following:

1. ALL equipment model numbers.
2. ALL amp RMS wattages AS YOU HAVE THE SYSTEM wired....I dont need every combination of wattages your amp CAN produce....
3. Resistance (ohms) of your speakers as you have them wired.
4. I need a good written description of your signal path from HU to each speaker.
5. Active or passive? Dont fogrget I need your SP/Xo/Eq model numbers too.
6. Any photographs you want included. I have the right to substitute something else.
7. Any personal preferences.....

And remember...I am not going to customize the diagram to death....meaning....I will send you one or two versions of it and then I am done. If you think of something else you want to add to it tomorrow....then just paypal me another $50 and I will take care of it.

If you cannot provide all of the above, then dont contact me. Take your time....get all the info....and then PM me.

Sorry to sound like a rude a-hole, but I have been in the business for a LONG LONG time. I know all about people who "dont know what they want" and you can never satisfy them.....and every time the task is completed....they think of something else they want to do....or add.... Seven weeks later...they still want to add one more thing.

Funny story...in 1995 I was into web site design. I had a "friend" who wanted to have a webpage for her horse, which she was breeding. "Just one page she said." Six weeks later we were up to 56 pages about her horse....I am serious ...not 55...not 57....56 pages. I moved away from the area in 1998. I swear on my life she emailed me in 1999 asking me to "just fix one more thing." I was WAY too nice to her after about 5 pages....LOL

Needless to say I learned my lesson.

So if the software is too much for you to purchase and learn....I understand. But please understand, I dont work for free. The "favor" is that I am willing to do it for $50 for the DIYMA members. But you have to help me....help you.

PM me if interested.*

If none of the above interests you, then the next best thing I can offer is the tutorial....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/56580-how-i-created-graphic-design-layout-my-system-diagram.html*


----------



## shadowfactory

lol you gave tspence the free one

your diagram is so nice it makes even tspence's system look good, and that's a chore!


----------



## tspence73

shadowfactory said:


> lol you gave tspence the free one


Yeah, he probably felt sorry for me with all the cat pictures I get lately. haha.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

shadowfactory said:


> lol you gave tspence the free one
> 
> your diagram is so nice it makes even tspence's system look good, and that's a chore!


Who I did it for was of no bearing. He was the first to send me info and I had a little free time.....

Done with some skill....any system can look decent to nice.


----------



## tspence73

shadowfactory said:


> your diagram is so nice it makes even tspence's system look good, and that's a chore!


Hey, wait a minute. My system IS nice.  I worked plenty of overtime to put that baby together.


----------



## shadowfactory

tspence73 said:


> Yeah, he probably felt sorry for me with all the cat pictures I get lately. haha.


i thought everyone naturally 'felt sorry' for you?


----------



## shadowfactory

tspence73 said:


> Hey, wait a minute. My system IS nice.


To YOU

but according to you that's all that matters right?
you should start following your own advice and not even care what i think


----------



## ARCuhTEK

shadowfactory said:


> To YOU
> 
> but according to you that's all that matters right?
> you should start following your own advice and not even care what i think


I know some of the history....but really....is it necessary to perpetuate it for no reason?


----------



## shadowfactory

ARCuhTEK said:


> I know some of the history....but really....is it necessary to perpetuate it for no reason?


yes?


----------



## CAMSHAFT

AWC said:


> Do you have a build thread?


Nope not yet. This is some of the gear from my last vehicle which was totaled. Click the link on the Audionutz site for those pics. I am starting a new vehicle at the end of this year using this gear. I am also starting a project with my Dodge Ram using similar gear.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

shadowfactory said:


> yes?


Nice.....really nice. And how old did you say you were?


----------



## CAMSHAFT

tspence73 said:


> This is 'project' car?  I don't think it's a project. It's a winner already IMO. Nice gear.


Thanks


----------



## shadowfactory

ARCuhTEK said:


> Nice.....really nice. And how old did you say you were?


seven

I guess my broken clavicle is making me irritable

honestly, examplative project or not, I'd feel weird if my sig pic showed off a bunch of my possessions lil' jon style aka caraudio.com style, but that's just me, I guess I like to practice a little humility


----------



## Knobby Digital

ARCuhTEK said:


> I know some of the history....but really....is it necessary to perpetuate it for no reason?


Gotta say, I can't see anything wrong with antagonizing Spense (or a little bump and grind). Why? Because he doesn't know when to shut the **** up and learn, which is what separates him from the average ignorant *******.


Nice sig pic BTW. To me it says, "Hey look at all this tight **** I own. Nice, huh?"


----------



## ARCuhTEK

icehole said:


> Gotta say, I can't see anything wrong with antagonizing Spense (or a little bump and grind). Why? Because he doesn't know when to shut the **** up and learn, which is what separates him from the average ignorant *******.
> 
> 
> Nice sig pic BTW. To me it says, "Hey look at all this tight **** I own. Nice, huh?"


And this little rant is what separates you from Tspence and I dont mean in a upward bound way either. If he instigates it, like you have just done, then he deserves it. In this case he didnt.

As for the sign pic...well take it as you will. The only issue is that it shows only a fraction of "all the nice tight **** I own." I have many sigs on many forums. All are different. In this case, I wrote an article on how to mask images using a photo editor and then overlay them. An article that I took the time to write and post here for the benefit (and at the specific request) of others. Just like I did Tspenses diagram....for the benefit of someone else other than myself. The sig was merely a product of that article, demonstrating the result of using the same principles. The only difference is I didnt have to use photos of someone elses ****....but then again it is MY sig right? So why cant it be of MY ****? The tight part is just your opinion.

Maybe if YOU were to think of others every once in a while, in a manner that is not so childish and perhaps even a little bit outward reaching then you just might reap some benefits too, just like I have..... But then again, I know how to take advantage of an opportunity instead of being opportunistic in my efforts.

Feel free to make a diagram of all your nice tight ****...as it will matter to me zero. I dont care what you own...and you should not care what I own. At least not enough to let everyone else know that it bothers you that I have nice tight ****.

Oh and by the way.....the dog was free.


----------



## TREETOP

ARCuhTEK said:


> ...Oh and by the way.....the dog was free.


I've found that free dogs only start out free, they don't stay that way for long.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

TREETOP said:


> I've found that free dogs only start out free, they don't stay that way for long.


That is very true. And he is way more priceless compared to other things.


----------



## less

Ahh its a dog... "I honest to god thought :why the heck did he include a picture of his cow?" Maybe its time I break out the reading glasses full time! Its a good thing I'm not married... no telling what I'd wind up with lol!

On another note... man folks need to lighten up a bit and be nice to others around here. Its a privelage to have a bunch of people to get input from and joke with like this - for those of us who grew up without it, its probably more meaningful though. 

I normally do my very best to stay on topic and now I have to smack myself for a mini rant haha!

Less


----------



## less

Double post bonus - but Arc... check out mp3car.com for a lot of good info on car computers... the site is pretty much dedicated to them iirc.


----------



## Knobby Digital

And I've instigated how???

You asked another member if it was necessary to perpetuate the Spense-a-thon, and I suggested that there's nothing wrong with it (or a little bump and grind).


Regarding your sig, it was a joke, and I can't help but to find the humor in it. I imagine you think the "****" in the pic is "tight" (you say tomato), or else you wouldn't have it posted as such. I never suggested that those were the only tight ****s you own. I'm sure you own a whole lot more bunches of tight ****s.

And also, I do think of others. All the time. I'm thinking of others right now....


Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98




----------



## Knobby Digital

What happened to that tight ass phone you had posted? **** was TIGHT!!!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

icehole said:


> And I've instigated how???
> 
> You asked another member if it was necessary to perpetuate the Spense-a-thon, and I suggested that there's nothing wrong with it (or a little bump and grind).
> 
> 
> Regarding your sig, it was a joke, and I can't help but to find the humor in it. I imagine you think the "****" in the pic is "tight" (you say tomato), or else you wouldn't have it posted as such. I never suggested that those were the only tight ****s you own. I'm sure you own a whole lot more bunches of tight ****s.
> 
> And also, I do think of others. All the time. I'm thinking of others right now....
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!


I was referrring to you instigating the comments about me. And you must have misread, because (as I stated before) the sig was correlating to something that has nothing to do with my opinion of my "****." It actually had some meaningful bearing in another thread. But it would be near impossible for you to accept that the situation was different than you imagined.

As for your joke..... Humor is meant to be used to alleviate tension, not create it. So I guess a little practice is in order, to get it right.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

lol... you caught that? no ninja smiley ftl.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Nice phone indeed. Pretty comprehensive color monitor for its size. Is it (or I guess since the image was removed) "was" it a touch screen?


----------



## Knobby Digital

ARCuhTEK said:


> I was referrring to you instigating the comments about me. And you must have misread, because (as I stated before) the sig was correlating to something that has nothing to do with my opinion of my "****." It actually had some meaningful bearing in another thread. But it would be near impossible for you to accept that the situation was different than you imagined.
> 
> As for your joke..... Humor is meant to be used to alleviate tension, not create it. So I guess a little practice is in order, to get it right.


Sorry, buddy. I wasn't tryna clown you. Shame you took it that way. And I missed the inside thread about the meaningfulness of your material possessions. So if that joke made you tense, you took it the wrong way. I find the same humor in clothing with large, conspicuous logos, too.


I'd like to add, that the reason that I like this forum is that it's not about what you have, but what you do with it. So continue with posting pics of your car stereo equipment with lines between the components showing what connects to what. I'll duck out now.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

ARCuhTEK said:


> Nice phone indeed. Pretty comprehensive color monitor for its size. Is it (or I guess since the image was removed) "was" it a touch screen?


yeah. touchscreen, qwerty, windows mobile, quad band, wifi, gps, etc. accidentally posted the pic, didn't mean to turn it into a cell phone discussion.

what about that sweet system/diagram? lol. very temporary while i finish collecting the real stuff.can't drive accross town with no music...


----------



## jimmyjames16

check my sig below...


----------



## shadowfactory

cedoman said:


> check my sig below...


how come you have zuki on the tweets and mids when it does at least 130x4 while the PPI does 50x4? just curious
nice choice on amps and speakers btw 


also there seems to be a lot of unrequested (some would say snobby) advice flying around this thread, I think some people just need to relax instead of getting offended by everything


----------



## mtxflorida

does anyone ever route their rca's (in reverse order) from your sub amp into your midrange amp and then into the hu? becuase my midrange amplifier has a L and R output and the manual that came with the amp says to connect the sub amp, im inclined to just keep the sub amp connected to the hu but im not shure who to believe the manual or myself :thinking:


----------



## shadowfactory

dbl post


----------



## typericey

VaVroom1 said:


> my system diagram


nice! a "true dual mono" 

i've always wanted to try this configuration, home audio style.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

icehole said:


> Sorry, buddy. I wasn't tryna clown you. Shame you took it that way. And I missed the inside thread about the meaningfulness of your material possessions. So if that joke made you tense, you took it the wrong way. I find the same humor in clothing with large, conspicuous logos, too.
> 
> 
> I'd like to add, that the reason that I like this forum is that it's not about what you have, but what you do with it. So continue with posting pics of your car stereo equipment with lines between the components showing what connects to what. I'll duck out now.


You are a total douche buddy. The article has nothing to do with material possessions. It has to do with how to learn to use a piece of software. Since it was requested that I do this by other DIYMA members, there must be SOME usefulness seen in learning it. I have had a lot of PMs thanking me for it, as well as posts on the thread. 

You just cannot get past the fact that someone owns something. I dont get it. Is it that your house has wheels under it? Is it because you dont take the time to actual gleen something from any forum or input and then turn it into a small step forward in your life....aka LEARNING something. Or are you one of those guys who think they already know all they need to know to get through life?

I mean to even attack the purpose of this thread by saying..."oh draw something to show lines to connect to things you own...blah blah....." Oh yeah.....we are all sitting around drawing diagrams that take hours just to we can show off the equipment we own. While taking pride in our systems is definately part of it, there has also been much discussion of how OTHERS can look at a VISUAL diagram of a system and help with the install. I, for one, had another member catch several errors in my earlier system diagrams and it helped me tremendously in LEARNING. Thats the POINT...LEARNING....sharing....progressing on to the next positive step in this hobby.

But YOU....no...no..all you can do is sit and bash people. Why? Envy? Jealousy? Ran out of food stamps and hungry? Have not gotten your welfare check so you can buy your next set of comps? Get a life dude.

I find it funny that you want to antagonize TSpence and say he does not know when to shut up. When in reality TSpence was on topic. You were not. TSpence was sharing something, and you were bashing....YOU were the one who cannot let it go. Oh sure..I know TSpence leaves very little to hang his own hat on in most situations in this forum.....but then you jumped rail and started on me. WTF? I am helping around here and you are dogging. *Please note that Tspence has not posted in between your multiple posts. Even I moved on to discuss the cell phone. You.....NOPE....RIGHT BACK AT IT AGAIN. GET OVER IT!*

You can slam TSpence all you want, but in this case it is YOU that is the problem. Sitting around slamming peoples ****...just because you find yourself in the unique situation of not having a material possession that someone else does have (just because they flash photos of it). Thats what is wrong with this fuggin world....people always wanting to drag everyone down because they want everyone down in the ditches with em. Lets see...in street talk...that is called "hatin."

So let me get on your level..... Don be hatin. Or is it...Don hate da playa, hate da game.....

Seriously....go break off a stick and start beating on a tree and get the frustration out of your sorry life. 

Oh and dont ever let me catch you talking about a piece of equipment you own around here....because that would be braggin about the tight **** you own and you know, you are just not authentic enough around here unless you keep silent about anything you own and just resort to ragging on others. Its the best way to live after all. 

I have the utmost respect for anyone whose avatar caption is "ifyouseekay seeohpees" That definitely shows calibration....


----------



## Knobby Digital

No, cocksmoker. You completely misunderstood EVERYTHING, took the **** personally, and now you've attacked my supposed social status, which you have absolutely no clue about.


Feel free to go **** yourself.


----------



## tspence73

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Knobby Digital

tspence73 said:


>


Nothing says "**** COPS" like Rodney King.


----------



## braves6117

lolol Group hug guys....


----------



## mcsoul

Add a Battcap 2000 in back and 1/0 Knu Flex and big 1(lol).


----------



## ARCuhTEK

icehole said:


> No, cocksmoker. You completely misunderstood EVERYTHING, took the **** personally, and now you've attacked my supposed social status, which you have absolutely no clue about.
> 
> 
> Feel free to go **** yourself.


Yep..its all me. I bet you use that argument often...."You took it the wrong way...and its not my fault." If you say your original statement to me was not a personal attack yo are clearly ****ING HIGH. Go back and read your statment and know that when you use the word YOU.....it is YOU that has taken the discussion to a personal level. So I think I took it like you meant it. You know as well as I do that it was the wrong thing to do.

I think a better argument for you would be the advise you tried to give Tspence...."know when to stfu." 










Im done.


----------



## kevin k.

Hey Kevin... I'm not making this post to take sides in any way, shape, or form, but I think your comments about "houses on wheels", "food stamps and welfare checks" are unnecessary... unless, of course, you've the belief that any and all of the people that fall in those "categories" are automatically liable to be envious and jealous of your material possessions.

Not looking to create a beef here, but I do take issue with your bringing whole groups of people into an argument of which they have no real involvement... ok?


----------



## Knobby Digital

Because I haven't posted my girlfriend, house, and car in an MTV Cribs lookin' ass sig doesn't mean I don't have nice ****.

Because you did doesn't make you an *******.

This:



kevin k. said:


> your comments about "houses on wheels", "food stamps and welfare checks" are unnecessary... unless, of course, you've the belief that any and all of the people that fall in those "categories" are automatically liable to be envious and jealous of your material possessions.



Makes you an *******.


----------



## shadowfactory

kevin k. said:


> Hey Kevin... I'm not making this post to take sides in any way, shape, or form, but I think your comments about "houses on wheels", "food stamps and welfare checks" are unnecessary... unless, of course, you've the belief that any and all of the people that fall in those "categories" are automatically liable to be envious and jealous of your material possessions.
> 
> Not looking to create a beef here, but I do take issue with your bringing whole groups of people into an argument of which they have no real involvement... ok?


I'm sorry but I have to agree, making fun of people less fortunate than you right after bragging about how much you love to help people and how giving you are really makes you seem like a disingenuous hypocrite. Especially when you just finished talking about how you don't care about your own material possessions yet go on to make fun of others who don't have them and subtly try to show your own stuff off.

Something just doesn't add up...

A truly humble person is someone who helps others but never talks (brags) about it, because doing it was all the reward they needed.


----------



## tspence73

I don't see anything wrong with being proud of what you have if you've earned it in life. I can say I've earned the stuff I own and I don't care if people get jealous. They can go bust butt and earn it like me.


----------



## shadowfactory

mcsoul said:


> Add a Battcap 2000 in back and 1/0 Knu Flex and big 1(lol).


how do you have that batcap 2000 wired up to your front battery? directly or with a relay

nice system BTW


----------



## shadowfactory

tspence73 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with being proud of what you have if you've earned it in life. I can say I've earned the stuff I own and I don't care if people get jealous. They can go bust butt and earn it like me.


People aren't jealous just because you want them to be...

I never said there was anything wrong with being proud of what you've earned, just that claiming you don't care about your own possessions while showing them off at the same time makes you a hypocrite. Not a very difficult concept to understand.


----------



## [email protected]

shadowfactory said:


> how do you have that batcap 2000 wired up to your front battery? directly or with a relay
> 
> nice system BTW


A relay is only good if your gonna run your system for along time with the battery off, all it will do it stop the system from draining your main starter battery. If you are gonna run it with the car on and just using it for extra juice then you dont need a relay.

And I am talking that when you say "relay" you are talking about an isolator, if not disregard what I said


----------



## shadowfactory

BeatsDownLow said:


> A relay is only good if your gonna run your system for along time with the battery off, all it will do it stop the system from draining your main starter battery. If you are gonna run it with the car on and just using it for extra juice then you dont need a relay.
> 
> And I am talking that when you say "relay" you are talking about an isolator, if not disregard what I said


yes sorry I said relay but meant isolator, thanks for the info!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

kevin k. said:


> Hey Kevin... I'm not making this post to take sides in any way, shape, or form, but I think your comments about "houses on wheels", "food stamps and welfare checks" are unnecessary... unless, of course, you've the belief that any and all of the people that fall in those "categories" are automatically liable to be envious and jealous of your material possessions.
> 
> Not looking to create a beef here, but I do take issue with your bringing whole groups of people into an argument of which they have no real involvement... ok?



Perfect response for me. See I didnt mean that he had a house on wheels. I was merely asking. Both you and he took it that way. So, see....its not my fault.

It is funny that someone can make comments specifically to someone and that is not offensive, but making generic statements, pointing fingers at no one is? Pffttthhhh.!

And where do I bring GROUPS into the argument? I think it is pretty clear I am trying to simply move him off his issue with my silly little signature picture. Amazing that someone could just up and decide to take a stab at another person out of the blue and that is all cool n ****. To me thats WAY more personal than a broad brush comment where no one is named...

Well I have taken the OFFENDING signature photo off for a while. Maybe that will cool it down a little.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

shadowfactory said:


> A truly humble person is someone who helps others but never talks (brags) about it, because doing it was all the reward they needed.


Unless prodded.


----------



## mcsoul

shadowfactory said:


> how do you have that batcap 2000 wired up to your front battery? directly or with a relay
> 
> nice system BTW


Thanks! The batcap is wired directly to the front battery with 1/0 and the
negative post goes to the frame. There is no relay, I do not crank it with the
engine off (but I will listen at medium levels). All the amps are distro'd to the
neg and pos poles of the batcap. The front batt also has it's neg post wired 
to the frame in 1/0.

Here's my build:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/56674-04-altima-3-5-build.html

Here is the batcap (the pos distro has been wired since the photo):


----------



## shadowfactory

ARCuhTEK said:


> Unless prodded.


some take much less 'prodding' than others to start their talk/brag session 

the tipping point of the talk/prod ratio IS purely subjective after all


----------



## shadowfactory

mcsoul said:


> Thanks! The batcap is wired directly to the front battery with 1/0 and the
> negative post goes to the frame. There is no relay, I do not crank it with the
> engine off (but I will listen at medium levels). All the amps are distro'd to the
> neg and pos poles of the batcap. The front batt also has it's neg post wired
> to the frame in 1/0.
> 
> Here's my build:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/56674-04-altima-3-5-build.html
> 
> Here is the batcap (the pos distro has been wired since the photo):



very nice, did you notice an increase in idle and load voltage after adding the batcap?


----------



## Knobby Digital

ARCuhTEK said:


> And where do I bring GROUPS into the argument?


Right here, Elmer Fudd:



ARCuhTEK said:


> Is it that your house has wheels under it? ... Envy? Jealousy? Ran out of food stamps and hungry? Have not gotten your welfare check so you can buy your next set of comps?


So, coincidentally everyone on the internet who thinks you're a cornball is a welfare queen?

Perhaps it's the use of AAVE?

And BTW, who's flaunting ghetto fabulous logos?

Either way, you've bankrupted any redemption value you may have previously had by opening this can of dumb-ass.



Not to mention, that you changed your sig after arguing like Veruca Salt about how much tight **** you have and how poor I am just shows how much of a ***** you are.



Resume ****ing yourself.


----------



## KARPE

this thread sucks, can we get some moderation. I want to see system diagrams


----------



## eRush

subscribing...


----------



## imjustjason

KARPE said:


> this thread sucks, can we get some moderation. I want to see system diagrams


Thread still sucks


----------



## chad

you ladies are on your own, work it out 

The forum was founded on self-moderation.


----------



## chad

you ladies are on your own, work it out 

The forum was founded on self-moderation.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Just to get back on topic....I thought I would post a few of my earlier diagrams as I was "designing" the system, purchasing equipment, etc. If interested, you can see the changes, as I have posted them in chronological order as the system evolved.

As you can see from some of the written text, I had questions and I posted them into the diagram for others to see where my issues (questions) were at that moment in time. That actually came in handy (as do most diagrams) because some very nice and helpful DIYMA members chimed in and helped me over the humps.



















THis one has already been posted, but for comparison, without having to scroll...










As you can see from the last diagram, I still have questions about my midrange. I sold the Utopia midrange I had mainly because it was too difficult to include in my vehicle without diving into customized work, which I have no experience with at this time. So for me diagrams are a must. They help me visualize and evolve the system. It is much more than a dog and pony show. I am very process oriented. Some people may not be and may not need these things.


----------



## benny

chad said:


> you ladies are on your own, work it out
> 
> The forum was founded on self-moderation.


Chad, I think I may love you


----------



## jimmyjames16

shadowfactory said:


> how come you have zuki on the tweets and mids when it does at least 130x4 while the PPI does 50x4? just curious
> nice choice on amps and speakers btw
> 
> 
> also there seems to be a lot of unrequested (some would say snobby) advice flying around this thread, I think some people just need to relax instead of getting offended by everything


... old school _*underrated*_ PPI brute force power for the subs and mid-bass... while the Zuki will make my highs and mid-range sing like no other  ...

... I might replace the PPI down the road with another Zuki...


----------



## mcsoul

chad said:


> you ladies are on your own, work it out
> 
> The forum was founded on self-moderation.


Self moderation and double posts lol




shadowfactory said:


> very nice, did you notice an increase in idle and load voltage after adding the batcap?


I never even tested the VGA 1600.2 without the batcap, knowing full well my stock electrical was not enough. When I am driving, the voltage never gets
below 13.5v at my highest listening levels on rap which I rarely listen to normally. I'm going to have to throw a full time voltage meter in it. My highest
listening level is probably half what the thing can do though. On your average bass enhanced rap track, 17 out of 35 volume is ludicrous.


----------



## MantaOwner

My current system diagram (plan):










Tõnu


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Manta, What software did you use to draw your diagram?


----------



## MantaOwner

I use Photoshop.

Tõnu


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Very interesting. I would not have guessed that with the nature of your diagram, it resembling a true line drawing.

Thanks,


----------



## MantaOwner

Yes, it's a very simple system/drawing, tried to keep it easy to read.

Tõnu


----------



## ARCuhTEK

MantaOwner said:


> Yes, it's a very simple system/drawing, tried to keep it easy to read.
> 
> Tõnu


By line drawing I was not implying simple. ITs more of a style in my field than a level of complexity. But yes, Line Art is more simple than say fountain fills.

My original question was driven by the fact that i thought you might have drawn it with a CAD program.


----------



## VaVroom1

typericey said:


> nice! a "true dual mono"
> 
> i've always wanted to try this configuration, home audio style.


parallel biamp ftw!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

So ARCuhTek and his crazy,amazing diagrams made me dig in my box of softwares and pull out my copy of photoshop that I have had for about 2 years and never used. This morning I said I'm going to learn this f'ing program today, well at least the basics. Funny thing is, I've been working with computers (First profession is Network Security Administrator) since I join the Army back in 1990 and I never ever used photoshop.

So here is my new diagram and first one using Photoshop CS2. Not the best, but not bad for my first go at Photoshop.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Here-I-Come said:


> So ARCuhTek and his crazy,amazing diagrams made me dig in my box of softwares and pull out my copy of photoshop that I have had for about 2 years and never used. This morning I said I'm going to learn this f'ing program today, well at least the basics. Funny thing is, I've been working with computers (First profession is Network Security Administrator) since I join the Army back in 1990 and I never ever used photoshop.
> 
> So here is my new diagram and first one using Photoshop CS2. Not the best, but not bad for my first go at Photoshop.


Thanks for the compliments. Once you learn PS you will get somewhat addicted, especially if you have an avenue or outlet like a system diagram and a platform like DIYMA to post your work.

I ma not a fan of busy backgrounds, even like the one I did for TSpence. Your diagram still reads relatively easily with the background image which is key. Sizing text is always the key too, when you know the image will be reduced online. Thank goodness you can click the image and enlarge it (not just yours but anyone elses diagram image too).

Good work...let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

ARCuhTEK said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Once you learn PS you will get somewhat addicted, especially if you have an avenue or outlet like a system diagram and a platform like DIYMA to post your work.
> 
> I ma not a fan of busy backgrounds, even like the one I did for TSpence. Your diagram still reads relatively easily with the background image which is key. Sizing text is always the key too, when you know the image will be reduced online. Thank goodness you can click the image and enlarge it (not just yours but anyone elses diagram image too).
> 
> Good work...let me know if you have any questions.


Yep, you car correct, the back ground was making things hard to read at first. Then I figured out how to reduce it and do the glow and adding the pattern of the Bit Ones board help also. I just trying to do as many thing I could with the basics I was trying. The text thing was the problem in my other diagrams, it also looked blured to me when i converted it to jpeg.

And yes, I'm already addicted, and I just started playing with it.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Here-I-Come said:


> Yep, you car correct, the back ground was making things hard to read at first. Then I figured out how to reduce it and do the glow and adding the pattern of the Bit Ones board help also. I just trying to do as many thing I could with the basics I was trying. The text thing was the problem in my other diagrams, it also looked blured to me when i converted it to jpeg.
> 
> And yes, I'm already addicted, and I just started playing with it.


The key to clarity is 
a) Before exporting or saving a file to be sent to the internet (photobucket...forum..etc.) ALWAYS *save a duplicate copy of your file*. Just do! It helps develope a good working habit to prevent you from overwriting your original working file when taking the steps suggested below.

b) *Start at hi rez, then export to low rez. * Design your diagram at the best resolution possible. For me this is about 300 *DPI* (dots per inch) and the actual *number of pixels (height and width)* depend on the physical measurement of the document you create. Then when done, resample or reduce the file to a defined pixels per inch. Most peoples monitors are no larger than 1024 pixels wide, so why post a picture at 5000 pixels wide on the net? I always determine my final image size by pixel width and could care less about pixel dimensions in height. There is, of course, always the occasional exception. 

c) You always want to consider, during your resampling, taking the resolution down to *72 DPI*. This is basically old shool thinking but I find it to still hold true, when considering upload and download times. Now with photobucket and other image hosting sites, you can save a file to any dpi and with broad band connections in the mainstream, most people wont have trouble downloading large files. But the truth is, if you create your document at 300 dpi, you can downsample it to 72 dpi and retain crystal clear text, etc. Your software is much better today than it was 10 years ago in the aspect.

So in conclusion I always start around* 300dpi, 24 bit RGB color and with about 5000 pixels wide* on my diagrams. My final diagrams are resampled/downsampled to *72dpi, 24 bit RGB and about 1024 pixels wide*. Your dimensions and results will definitely vary.

OHHHHHHH one more thing.

When working in your native file format, in your case, Photoshop, you will obviously export the file to the ever popular JPG format. Remember.....native formats do NOT compress the file (aka contribute to loss of quality). JPGs DO compress the file and contribute to loss of quality (you describe as "get fuzzy"). If given the option, during your exporting process, selection "Best Quality" or choose "zero compression" or whatever control your software allows. The reason is, if you followed the downsampling instructions just stated above, you have reduced the file size significantly already AND maintained quality. If you FURTHER compress it....you are just shooting yourself in the foot. No need. You file will be nice and slim, will transfer quickly and will look very nice. JPG compress is for people who dont know what they are doing and its kind of like an "one step, all in one" process. It is a great tool for the masses, but of no use to those who know what they are doing. I have given out the steps to take....so "minimize" your JPG compression wherever possible.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Here-I-Come said:


>


Ok here it is resized. I went back save it at 300 dpi.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

And done over, sorry guys just having fun with something new.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Am I missing the difference between this one and the earlier one? I dont see one at a glance.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

ARCuhTEK said:


> Am I missing the difference between this one and the earlier one? I dont see one at a glance.


I straighten the lines a little along with DRC and I changed the picture of the Sonus Faber mid and moved things around just a little. I also add the power ratings back. Not much.


----------



## MantaOwner

Just use an one-color background, makes it much better to read.

Tõnu


----------



## ARCuhTEK

MantaOwner said:


> Just use an one-color background, makes it much better to read.
> 
> Tõnu


In general, that is true and good practice.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

MantaOwner said:


> Just use an one-color background, makes it much better to read.
> 
> Tõnu





ARCuhTEK said:


> In general, that is true and good practice.



Ya Ya, but it not fun.

When you full size it, its not hard to read at all. I have always don't one color backgrounds, look at my other diagram, but as stated before I was just seeing what I could do and hell I like it.

I think it pretty darn hot for the first time I had ever use the program and I done it in a few hours of loading the software up, plus not ever using the program before.


----------



## mightyboss

lol thats funny


----------



## icetwister68

okay mine system might not quite as...defined as other..haha but student on a budget here!










JVC deck
Arc Audio KS 300.2
Hertz HSK 165 2 way
Cadence z1500
2 Sound Splinter Orphan 8"s


----------



## ALL4SPL

Diagrams I did for a SQ competitor who did pretty well. 




















Created at 600DPI for printing purposes, Photoshop was used to create these. I will be making one of these for my GTI soon.


----------



## balane




----------



## xlynoz

Here's my simple system . Intending to install a BitOne.1 in December while I'm on vacation.


----------



## Austin

First diagram...totally sucks haha. But here it is:

*









Kenwood KDC-mp238 as source

Lanzar Encore 15 EQ (thanks TREETOP)

(2) US Acoustics USB2150
Bi-Amping 355cs ppi component set with 150 watts per driver available

Soon to get Hifonics bxi2010d to power (2) DIYMA R12 subs sealed in 1.2 Cu Ft
*


----------



## stereo_luver

I hope this works. Please don't laugh at my low budget, simple approach into SQ. I'm still learning and on a low low low budget since I have no job at the moment.


----------



## Vigarisa

Not sure on the Head Unit yet, I might change for a Carputer and DIY Preamp/4-way X-over Linkwitz style.


----------



## lurk01

cool stuff!


----------



## timbo2

mtxflorida said:


> kind of a noob setup but when your 19 with not much money to work with this is as good as it gets


im also 19....... under $1000 install (mostly second hand)


----------



## timbo2

double posts


----------



## Candisa

Pffff, I might make a diagram one day when everything is finished, but here's the list:

*Headunit*: Clarion HX-D2 (in multi mode)
*Equalizers*: AudioControl EQT's (on the mid outputs, serving the front and center mids and tweeters)
*Stage enhancement + center channel processor:* AudioControl ESP-3
*Crossover:* AudioControl 4XS, splitting the midrange from the highs on the frontset and centerchannel
*Crossover:* AudioControl 2XS, splitting the midrange from the highs on the rear-fill (on the high-out from the headunit)
*Midbass-amp:* Clarion APA4300HX in 2ch mode
*Frontset mid+high-amps:* 2 Genesis Dual Mono's
*Center mid+high-amp:* Genesis Dual Mono
*Rearfill mid+high-amp:* Clarion APA4300HX in 4ch mode
*Frontset Midbass:* CSS Trio 8 (subless)
*Frontset mids:* TangBand W4-1337SD
*Frontset tweeters:* Dayton ND20FB
*Center mid:* TangBand W4-1337SD
*Center tweeter:* Dayton ND20FB
*Rear mid:* TangBand W4-1337SA (might be replaced by a pair of bamboo-coned W4-1320's since they have a less detailed, but more 'ambient' sound to them)
*Rear tweeters:* Dayton ND20FB

Might be added in the future:
*Sub-amp:* Genesis Dual Mono
*Sub:* an array of TangBand W6-1139's IB in the rear-deck

PS.: I know it might sound odd to use the HX-D2 in Multi-mode when using rear-fill, but I don't like how limited the built-in crossover is in Standard-mode...

Isabelle


----------



## jimmyjames16

In the process of getting started on:


----------



## jimmyjames16

changed..


----------



## timbo2

cedoman said:


> changed..



THAT is lots of speakers man.... how long did/do you spend tuning that!:laugh:

sound good?


----------



## jlh2003




----------



## I800C0LLECT

Mine's pretty simple.

880prs
Leviathan
a/d/s/ 346is
Fusion 6x9's -- bandpassed, attenuated, time aligned...still needs L-R
DIYMA R12


----------



## UNBROKEN

Bringing this back up....to ask if anyone can make me up one of these for a new Sig pic if I provide the pics necessary ? I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## stereo_luver

Chuck


----------



## trumpet




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

stereo_luver said:


> Chuck


WOW! Great system you have there, Chuck! Must sound great!... 

Mine for MEASQ Competition in 2012, down here in Aus..


----------



## ~Spyne~

Nice one Mark, but why the 240VAC?
And ahhh, shouldn't the MB-6 actually be MG-6????



And mine is much like stereo_luver's


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

~Spyne~ said:


> Nice one Mark, but why the 240VAC?
> And ahhh, shouldn't the MB-6 actually be MG-6????
> 
> And mine is much like stereo_luver's


What you talking about, Adam?
I can't see any mistakes in the diagram.. 

240VAC is for iPhone and other 240VAC accessory charging..

Mark


----------



## stereo_luver

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> WOW! Great system you have there, Chuck! Must sound great!...
> 
> Mine for MEASQ Competition in 2012, down here in Aus..


I like to keep folks guessing :laugh: After Zach (Boostedrex) judged my truck at the MECA Finals he really liked my midbass drivers and guessed at the manufacturer from the appearance. He was wrong but I let him keep liking them all the same 

Chuck


----------



## The Baron Groog

DEH-P88RS
Phase Linear Aliante 10" Si
Dynaudio MD102 x2
Dynaudio MW162 x2
Genesis Dual Mono x2
Genesis Stereo60 x2 (1 per mid)

2.5mmsq speaker cable
4g power and earth to each amp from distro block, 0g from this to the battery, Stinger HPM (top spec) RCAs run through roof lining, Dynamat lightweight on all panels, inc roof, CCF over the Dynamat and a HU cap. Mids in doors, tweets dashtop in spheres, sub in 0.126cf LT box in passenger footwell.


----------



## mastaof420

heres mine so far.........possibly some eq or sound processing to come


----------



## MantaOwner

Did some drawing:











Tõnu


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Should be done and this way by next week.


----------



## austriuz

this is my current system


----------

